# Elgin twin 50 on eBay



## then8j (Dec 21, 2010)

Came across this today on eBay, beautiful rare bike! I am just wondering how much it's going to go for .......

Anybody want to make any guesses? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Elgin-twin-50-b...aultDomain_0&hash=item3cb394d3a3#ht_500wt_689


----------



## then8j (Dec 21, 2010)

I just want that chain guard!


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful bike! I'll go halves with you then8j, you get the chainguard and I get everything else! =)


----------



## fugowie (Feb 12, 2011)

*elgin twin 50 guard*

i sold one of those for @ 188 a few years ago


----------

